# Warco WM240



## fcheslop (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi,I'm looking into buying the Warco WM240 and wondered if any body on the forum has any experience of using this machine and to what mods are recommended before putting it into use.
Any suggestions greatly appreciated
best wishes Frazer


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.warco.co.uk/WM-240-Variable-speed-lathe-250FDC728B.aspx#

Well I do not have any experience with that particular machine but it is likely a seig sc4 variant 
http://www.siegind.com/product.php?id=16
clean, lube with way oil and adjust you may have to disassemble and remove burs and sharp edges. 
looks to be a capable machine with a good number of accessories for the money . 
Nicer machine than my first. 
Tin


----------



## fcheslop (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Tin,many thanks for the links I'm not so good with this digital age stuff.The WM240 is to run along side a very worn ML7 that's just beyond economical repair.
best wishes Frazer


----------



## multiturner (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi fcheslop, I purchased the wm240 lathe from warco about six months ago and was very pleased with all the extras that came with it, apart from the lathe was a face plate, 3 & 4 jaw chucks , both fixed and traveling steadies, tool box withall of the spanners and allen keys you will need to fully opperate it. All in I am very pleased with it, another good thing is that buying directly from Warco gave me free delivery.


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 13, 2013)

Warco have an open day next month, you may be able to get it a bit cheaper if you can visit?

http://www.warco.co.uk/content/7-exhibitions-shows


----------

